# St Barts Forums > Forum Pour Les Francophones >  >  Une Émission de Thalassa de Mai 1989 (Tournée à Saint-Barth)

## cassidain

https://www.ina.fr/video/I17250674

j'ai deux questions:

la vieille dame en quichenotte, elle parle le patois ou la créole ?

monsieur Marius, son français semble, pour moi, toujours un peu comme le français d'une personne pour qui la langue maternelle est anglais . . . et pas français. je suis fou ou quoi ?

----------


## elgreaux

> https://www.ina.fr/video/I17250674
> 
> j'ai deux questions:
> 
> la vieille dame en quichenotte, elle parle le patois ou la créole ?
> 
> monsieur Marius, son français semble, pour moi, toujours un peu comme le français d'une personne pour qui la langue maternelle est anglais . . . et pas français. je suis fou ou quoi ?



La dame en quichenotte parle patois... tous les dames qui porté ce style de bonnet parlé patois.. sur le coté sous le vent de l'ile.. au vent elles portaient une autre style de bonnet…

Marius était francophone, je ne trouve pas qu’il a l’accent d’un français qui parle anglais… mais entre l’accent guadeloupéen (ses racines) et l’accent de St Barth, personne ne lui confondrait pour un parisien !

----------


## pascaleschmidt

La vieille dame parle absolument le patois... je dois dire que j'ai un mal fou a comprendre le creole. C'est une langue bien a elle meme.

 Marius parle un français supérieur... pas d'accent creole mais comme dit Ellen un accent de la guadeloupe or peut être de la Martinique...

Vous avez vu comme L'Eden Roc était superbe dans son état naturel? 

Et le monsieur qui commente sur la vie sur l'ile et le but de ceux qui y sont venus y vivre était très interessant.  Vous savez qui c'était??

----------


## elgreaux

> La vieille dame parle absolument le patois... je dois dire que j'ai un mal fou a comprendre le creole. C'est une langue bien a elle meme.
> 
>  Marius parle un français supérieur... pas d'accent creole mais comme dit Ellen un accent de la guadeloupe or peut être de la Martinique...
> 
> Vous avez vu comme L'Eden Roc était superbe dans son état naturel? 
> 
> Et le monsieur qui commente sur la vie sur l'ile et le but de ceux qui y sont venus y vivre était très interessant.  Vous savez qui c'était??



Ce monsieur est Remy de Haenen, ancien maire de St Barth et l'ancien propriétaire d'Eden Rock... il est mort en 2008 et l'aéroport est nommé après lui à présent (au lieu de roi Gustav III)

----------


## pascaleschmidt

AHHHH le fameux Remy!

----------

